# Addtional Photos from Marty's thingy



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another shot of the train barn.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO look at all that dirt and dust all over that USA bigboy!!!!!!!!!Marty should be ashamed of himself







Now for your punishment Marty you have to give me all your trains... sorry but thats the rules







... HE HE HE dirt equals train for nicky..








Nick...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pic's Thanks for posting.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures RJ, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, RJ. Glad you're able to post the images. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Took me awhile to figure out how to do but with Greg's help I got er done.







Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi RJ,

Good pics, thanks for posting them. It is always a pleasure seeing some of the bridges and other items at the NTCGRR.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

great pictures ..... great layout ..... great yard ..... great storage .....

man I whish I had room like that


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the room but I need the storage.







Later RJD


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

R.J., those are some good pics, especially the ones of areas I've never seen photos of before. Thanks for the pics................Jim Miller


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat to do some without trains, can focus on the area more that way.


----------

